# Reputations



## jdinca (Dec 16, 2005)

Question, several of the reputations I've given are gray. Did I hit a wrong button? Is it possible to retract/change them?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 16, 2005)

Nope, it just means you didn't have enough posts (50) at the time to effect reputation so it comes out neutral, now that you're over 50 that shouldn't happen.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

... I think you should give me some positive rep...just to make sure.  (joking!)


----------

